# gewöhnliche sachen



## ohio (20. August 2002)

guden,

da ich im prinzip von problem zu problem hangel und noch immer nicht so recht weiß was ich womit machen kann und sollte würd ich gern wissen, was es so für standard programme gibt, die man einfach draufhauen sollte. zB weiß ich nicht genau womit ich entpacken kann und womit ich programme starten kann. auch weiß ich nicht genau wo und in welche datei ich zB reinschreiben muss, dass ich irgendwas mounten will.. gibt es so ein newbielike tut, was kurz und bündig einfach so ein paar gewöhnliche sachen erklärt, nicht zu lang und nicht zu kurz 

gruss, ohio


----------



## Kosh (20. August 2002)

Das kommt ganz darauf an was du mit deinem System hauptsächlich machen willst, willst du Programmieren, Officearbeiten, Linux als Server. Wenn du mir das sagst kann ich dir ne Liuste zusammenstellen. Wobei da die Ansichten auch unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## ohio (20. August 2002)

im prinzip als reiner server also ftp, mail, router(incl. trafficmanagment), webserver und sone geschichten über dsl 

früher oder später dann auch etwas programmierarbeit...

interessant wäre auch zB das steuern von downloads, stichwort edonkey, vielleicht mal nen gameserver aufsetzten. ganz wichtig fände ich da die kontrolle des system -> aulastung, ram, cpu und so..

es wäre auch gut wenn ich von außen rankäme, per telnet oder ssh. wichtig wäre das ich auch auf den WinME drauf komme von außen, also zB von der arbeit aus.

jo, das wärs zunächst


----------



## Christian Fein (20. August 2002)

Tutorial hilft bei Linux nichts.

Du musst dir schon nen Schmöker runterladen

Ich habe in dem Anderen Thread schon einen Link dazu gepostet 

Indem es um die netzwerkkarte geht.
Les dir alles über bash, user managment usw durch.

Linux ohne hintergrundwissen bringt nicht viel


----------



## ohio (20. August 2002)

dank dir, 

ich denke jedoch die fülle an informationen über das system und deren configuration erschlägt mich am anfang einfach noch. drum versuch ich irgendwie erstmal nen überblick zu bekommen um dann gezielt suchen zu können. wenn ich nicht weiß was ich womit realisieren kann, so kann ich zwar das system verstehen, aber ohne praktische anwendung wirds dann schnell langweilig


----------



## Christian Fein (20. August 2002)

Sorry aber das was in den Büchern steht ist ein überblick über die Möglichkeiten.
Das ist die Basic auf die alles andere aufbaut.

Das solltest du mindestens dir  aneignen 
um mit dem System arbeiten zu können.
==================================
3. Betrieb

    Unix-Grundlagen
    Allgemeines zum neuen System
    Ein Multiuser-, Multitasking-Betriebssystem
    Anmelden am System
    Anmelden als Superuser (root)
    Benutzerverwaltung

        Benutzer hinzufügen
    Benutzer löschen
    Virtuelle Konsolen
    System herunterfahren
    Kommandozeile und Dokumentation
    Befehle wiederholen und ändern auf der Kommandozeile

    Beschreibung der Kommandozeile
    Dateien und Verzeichnisse
    Gruppen und Zugriffsrechte

        Gruppen
    Zugriffsrechte
    Orientierung innerhalb von Debian
    Arbeiten mit Dateien – Mini-Workshop

        pwd – print working directory
        ls – list
        cd - change directory
        mkdir - make directory
        cp - copy
        more - Anzeigen von Dateien
        mv - move
        rm - remove
        rmdir - remove directory
        Versteckte Dateien (.datei)
        find & locate - Finden von Dateien
        gzip - gepackte Dateien
        split - geteilte Dateien
        tar - archivieren von Dateien
    file - Dateitypen
    Einige bash-Funktionen

    help
    Pipes
    ps und /proc
    Links
    vi

    vi für Fortgeschrittene
    Dateisysteme

   cfdisk und mount - Einbinden eines     Dateisystems
    /etc/fstab - Dateisysteme automatisch einbinden
======================================
Da ist nichts!! unwichtig sondern das 1. Was mann lesen sollte.
Gut vi für Fortgeschrittene ist nicht ganz so wichtig 

Nach diesem Kapitel weist du schon z.B 
was /etc/fstab und /etc/mtab bzw ~/.bashrc ist 
Auch ist es dir möglich über die bash verschiedene Dateioperationen durchzuführen und lernst etwas über das 
verbinden von stdout & stdin verschiedener Programme über Pipes usw
alles die Basics.
Auch hast du etwas über Processmanagmet erfahren usw

Danach währe Kapitel 4 für Debian typisches Packetmanagment sehr wichtig. 

Kapitel 5 geht die Konfiguration deiner oberfläche an. 

Kapitel 7 Internet Connection. Wie worüber wie macht mann das 

Die anderen Kapitel sind dann viel über Programme und deren "besonderheiten" aber wieder wirklich wichtig ist z.b

Kapitel 14 Netzwerk ebenfalls wichtig und du erkenntst was /etc/resolv.con /etc/hosts(allow|deny) usw bedeutet

Kapitel 17 & 18 Systemadministration und Systemsicherheit sind ein Schöner Schluss 

Du siehst viel geringer kann eine "übersicht" nicht ausfallen

evtl. hilft auch immer ne 2. quelle 
http://www.selflinux.de


----------



## ohio (20. August 2002)

jemand der nichts weiß, wie ich über linux, kann nichts kluges sagen 

ich mach mich an die arbeit, thx holy 

greets...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. August 2002)

Also wenn das 'n Server werden soll, dann hier mal eine kleine Liste an Server-Software, die unter Umständen nützlich sein könnte.

Apache - Web Server (http://www.apache.org)
Samba - File-, Print-, WINS- und Domain-Server für Windows-Netze (http://www.samba.org)
HylaFax - Fax-Server (http://www.hylafax.org)
DHCPD - DHCP-Server (http://www.isc.org)
BIND - DNS-Server (http://www.isc.org)
INN - News-Server (http://www.isc.org)
Squid - Proxy-Server (http://www.squid-cache.org)
Postfix - Mail-Server (http://www.postfix.org)
Sendmail - Mail-Server (http://www.sendmail.org)
QPopper - POP3-Server (http://www.eudora.com/qpopper/)
MySQL - SQL-Datenbank-Server (http://www.mysql.com)
WuFTPD - FTP-Server (http://www.wu-ftpd.org)
OpenSSH - SSH-Server (und Client) (http://www.openssh.org)
OpenSSL - SSL-Implementation (kein Server, trotzdem praktisch) (http://www.openssl.org)
ModSSL - SSL-Modul für den Apache (http://www.modssl.org)
PHP - Skript-Sprache um z.B. dynamische Web-Seiten zu erstellen (z.B. um Datenbanken wie MySQL in Web-Seiten einzubinden) (http://www.php.net)

Und für Routing und Firewalling: IPTables (http://www.iptables.org)

So, ich glaub damit bist du jetzt erstmal eine Weile beschäftigt. 

have fun


reptiler


----------



## ohio (21. August 2002)

ahhh, genau des hab ich gesucht, thanks a lot reptiler.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. August 2002)

Kein Problem.
Blumen und Spenden werden akzeptiert. 

have fun

reptiler


----------

